# Is that smoke or a cloud?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Hiking this last weekend, I spot over the valley a small white cloudish vapor in the area. since I was about a mile away, I couldn't smell smoke, but wondered, what if, that is a camp fire that just started to burn? The diameter was small enough to suspect the beginning of a fire, but then it dawned on me that it could be the vapor from the mountain. It was the only one that I could see on the ridge.

What are your expert ways to determine if its a cloud or smoke?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

survival said:


> Hiking this last weekend, I spot over the valley a small white cloudish vapor in the area. since I was about a mile away, I couldn't smell smoke, but wondered, what if, that is a camp fire that just started to burn? The diameter was small enough to suspect the beginning of a fire, but then it dawned on me that it could be the vapor from the mountain. It was the only one that I could see on the ridge.
> 
> What are your expert ways to determine if its a cloud or smoke?


I have spent some time in the Smokeys, they are named that for a reason. It was a wonderful sight, I never tired of it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Smell,wind direction and color of smoke,and see how it disperses,smoke seems to disperse faster than water vapor.especially if its a windy day.


----------

